# Самый умный из двух.



## Ivan_I

В английском неграмотно использовать превосходную степень при сравнении двух объектов. А как у нас? Вроде в разговорной речи так говорят.

*Это Толи,к а это Эдик. Толик самый умный из них. *

Как думаете? Такое допускается?


----------



## GCRaistlin

Ivan_I said:


> Это Толик, а это Эдик. Толик самый умный из них.


Коряво как-то. _Толик умнее (Эдика)._


----------



## Ivan_I

Может и коряво, но люди не занимающиеся языком ничего корявого бы не нашли.
Меня интересует, существует ли общепризнанное правило в среде заядлых грамматистов по русскому языку?


----------



## GCRaistlin

Ivan_I said:


> Может и коряво, но люди не занимающиеся языком ничего корявого бы не нашли.


Я не "занимаюсь языком", однако нашел.


----------



## Maroseika

На мой вкус, звучит плохо, хотя может использоваться в шутку:
_Мы с женой договорились так: я у нас в семье самый красивый, а она - самая умная._
Но шутка тут основана именно на необычности выделения одного из двух объектов с помощью превосходной степени прилагательного.


----------



## Ivan_I

GCRaistlin said:


> Я не "занимаюсь языком", однако нашел.


Вот вариант который не корявый.
*Это Толик, а это Эдик. Из них двоих Толик самый умный. 

Но вопрос остался не отвеченным. Грамотно это или нет?*


----------



## Ivan_I

Maroseika said:


> На мой вкус, звучит плохо, хотя может использоваться в шутку:
> _Мы с женой договорились так: я у нас в семье самый красивый, а она - самая умная._
> Но шутка тут основана именно на необычности выделения одного из двух объектов с помощью превосходной степени прилагательного.


Думаю, дело не во вкусе. В этом то и вопрос, это необычно или допустимо. Так как если нет такого запрета, то ничего необычного тоже нет. Нужен в этом вопросе именно руссовед.


----------



## Vovan

"Купи там самый дорогой костюм", - сказала она. Он пришел в магазин, но там было лишь два костюма. Взял тот, что подороже, - купил там самый дорогой костюм (из имевшихся), как она и просила.
"Поборитесь, вы двое, и пусть победит сильнейший!".
Т.е., иначе говоря, в отдельных случаях употребление превосходной степени при сравнении двух объектов оказывается возможным. Но вы же сами понимаете, Иван, что, показывая девушке две футболки, вы не спросите ее "Какая самая красивая?", но спросите "Какая красивее?".


----------



## Ivan_I

Vovan said:


> Но вы же сами понимаете, Иван, что, показывая девушке две футболки, вы не спросите ее "Какая самая красивая?", но спросите "Какая красивее?".


В том то и дело что я этого не понимаю, так как нет правила запрещающего использовать превосходную степень. Остаётся полагаться на свой вкус, но вкус вещь субъективная.


----------



## Maroseika

Ivan_I said:


> В том то и дело что я этого не понимаю, так как нет правила запрещающего использовать превосходную степень. Остаётся полагаться на свой вкус, но вкус вещь субъективная.


А если бы такой запрет существовал, вас не заинтересовала бы его причина? Не знаю, сформулировано ли такое правило в каком-нибудь руководстве по стилистике, но неприемлемость превосходной степени при наличии только двух объектов сравнения кажется мне очевидной, это разновидность плеоназма - превосходная степень там, где достаточно сравнительной, поскольку понятно, что с чем сравнивается. Потому, видимо, и звучит это плохо.


----------



## Ivan_I

Меня интересуют причины любого запрета, даже запрета на "Я побежу/победю". Возможно вам покажется это невероятным, но нет ничего более сложного, чем обосновать и объяснить очевидное.


----------



## Maroseika

Объяснение предложено выше - разновидность плеоназма.


----------



## Ivan_I

Maroseika said:


> Объяснение предложено выше - разновидность плеоназма.


Это скорее не объяснение, а спекулятивная теория.


----------



## alex_s

The same in English. Even if you're the only child you can jokingly say "I am the smartest!".


----------



## lena55313

Ivan_I said:


> В английском неграмотно использовать превосходную степень при сравнении двух объектов.





Ivan_I said:


> Меня интересуют причины любого запрета, даже запрета на "Я побежу/победю".


Если найдете в английском объяснение причины, почему нельзя использовать превосходную степень, было бы очень интересно послушать. Скорее всего, они будут такие же как в русском.

Вот цитата из "Новой английской грамматики" Генри Свита (1898):
In Modern English there is a tendency to use the superlative instead of the comparative . In the spoken language we always naturally Speak of the shortest of two roads, the biggest of the two, although we use the comparative in careful speech and in writing.
Получается, уже тогда в английском использовали превосходную степень взамен сравнительной, когда говорили о двух объектах.


----------



## Ivan_I

lena55313 said:


> Если найдете в английском объяснение причины, почему нельзя использовать превосходную степень, было бы очень интересно послушать. Скорее всего, они будут такие же как в русском.
> 
> Вот цитата из "Новой английской грамматики" Генри Свита (1898):
> In Modern English there is a tendency to use the superlative instead of the comparative . In the spoken language we always naturally Speak of the shortest of two roads, the biggest of the two, although we use the comparative in careful speech and in writing.
> Получается, уже тогда в английском использовали превосходную степень взамен сравнительной, когда говорили о двух объектах.


Есть описательная и предписательная грамматика. До того как искать объяснение причины запрета, нужно отметить, что в предписательной грамматике такое правило есть, другой вопрос что в разговоре происходит отклонение от нормы. А вот в русском, я интересовался, вообще есть такое правило в принципе? Причины этого правила выходят за рамки лингвистики.


----------



## lena55313

Ivan_I said:


> До того как искать объяснение причины запрета, нужно отметить, что в предписательной грамматике такое правило есть, другой вопрос что в разговоре происходит отклонение от нормы.


А в английской предписательной грамматике есть такое правило? А в латыни?


----------



## Ivan_I

lena55313 said:


> А в английской предписательной грамматике есть такое правило? А в латыни?


Про латынь не знаю. В вопросах теста SAT такое правило встречается.


----------



## lena55313

Ivan_I said:


> Про латынь не знаю.


Тут ведь вопрос, кто и когда предписал. Сейчас латинскую грамматику просмотрела - не нашла такого правила. А русская ведь все равно на нее опирается, и английская тоже. В английской тоже не нашла, чтобы прямо предписывали.
В русской грамматике Барсова (1771) вот что написано:
_Superlativus изображает преимущество какого-либо свойства в одной вещи перед всеми другими того же рода. _
Если у нас всего две вещи одного рода в определенный момент времени, тогда, наверное, можно одну из них поставить в превосходную степень. (запрета-то нет)
Хотя, могли и позже запретить. Вопрос только: кто запретил, и кто ему дал право запрещать)))


----------



## Ivan_I

lena55313 said:


> Тут ведь вопрос, кто и когда предписал. Сейчас латинскую грамматику просмотрела - не нашла такого правила. А русская ведь все равно на нее опирается, и английская тоже. В английской тоже не нашла, чтобы прямо предписывали.
> В русской грамматике Барсова (1771) вот что написано:
> _Superlativus изображает преимущество какого-либо свойства в одной вещи перед всеми другими того же рода. _
> Если у нас всего две вещи одного рода в определенный момент времени, тогда, наверное, можно одну из них поставить в превосходную степень. (запрета-то нет)
> Хотя, могли и позже запретить. Вопрос только: кто запретил, и кто ему дал право запрещать)))


Этот вопрос относится ко всему языку в целом, а не только к данному случаю.  Чтобы не залазить слишком глубоко я бы ограничился ссылкой на грамматистов. Если задать вопрос, а кто им дал право что-то регламентировать, то мы выйдем из лингвистики.  Если в тесте SAT такой случай фигурирует, то уверен, что не с потолка его взяли, значит, где-то такое правило есть.


----------



## Ivan_I

lena55313 said:


> Если у нас всего две вещи одного рода в определенный момент времени, тогда, наверное, можно одну из них поставить в превосходную степень. (запрета-то нет)


В этом то и вопрос. Есть или нет? В тесте, как я уже говорил, есть.


----------



## Maroseika

lena55313 said:


> В русской грамматике Барсова (1771) вот что написано:
> _Superlativus изображает преимущество какого-либо свойства в одной вещи перед всеми другими того же рода. _
> Если у нас всего две вещи одного рода в определенный момент времени, тогда, наверное, можно одну из них поставить в превосходную степень. (запрета-то нет)


Запрет следует из определения: "*над всеми другими*". Если предметов всего два, то остается один, а не "все другие". 
То же у Брокгауза и Ефрона (1909): "Прилагательное имя в такой форме, которая показывает, что известное качество, обозначаемое корнем, присуще предмету в высшей степени сравнительно *со многими или всеми другими*, обладающими тем же качеством".


----------



## lena55313

Я все-таки пытаюсь в английском найти, когда это правило появилось. Если в 1898 Свит о нем упоминает, значит оно уже было. А вот найти не могу. Зато нашла шикарную книгу The English Grammar by William Cobbett. Образец предписательной грамматики.))) Человек шеймит в хвост и в гриву безграмотных политиков и писателей своего времени. Но о запрете использовать _Superlative_ тоже ничего нет. Есть только, что нельзя сравнивать несравнимое, и нельзя быть more honest.


----------

